# boiling gear to burn off the ba, how long should I boil it for?



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 5, 2014)

I did some searching and found anywhere from 7-15 minutes to boil a vial. I have some gear that is pretty much useless and the only option I see if to try and boil it to see if that helps with the pip. How long do you guys suggest I boil 50ml of test e ?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you tried simply cutting it with GSO or adding a little deca to each injection ?   Id try that before what you are thinking of.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 6, 2014)

NoviceAAS said:


> Have you tried simply cutting it with GSO or adding a little deca to each injection ?   Id try that before what you are thinking of.


I haven't thought of adding gso, maybe I'll try that. All I know is I took .5 ml of the bad stuff mixed with 1.5 ml of the good and my ass still hurts from the shot Thursday.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 6, 2014)

well consider some deca too.  deca smooths stuff out like butter. I know you may not want to run a cycle of deca and you shouldnt have to, just a little will help


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have deca coming, I'll mix it with that and see how it feels.


----------



## Swfl (Apr 6, 2014)

If you have to work on your gear after you get it then you need a better supplier

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Swfl said:


> If you have to work on your gear after you get it then you need a better supplier
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I agree and I won't be ordering from them again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordFan (Apr 6, 2014)

Unless your gear is crashing, heating is not going to help. Gear that causes a problem is a problem. Get a different source.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 6, 2014)

Why would you "boil it off?" Most people who bake do so at relatively low temperatures, BA boils at 401F.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 6, 2014)

Add some sterile MCT oil with Guaiacol about an 80/20 mix.
Use a .2 micron sterile filter.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mudge said:


> Why would you "boil it off?" Most people who bake do so at relatively low temperatures, BA boils at 401F.



I was referring to boiling water and having the vial in the water vented .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdomg (Mar 13, 2016)

Why even take a risk. Napsgear.com is your answer, product of the week about to be test Eth for 1/2 price. Save your ass and body the trouble throw that vial away and order from naps quick discrete and never bad vials


----------



## bigdomg (Aug 30, 2016)

Forget about boiling and order from someone reputable and safe. Discreet, quick and reliable. Do yourself a favor and got to napsgear.org


----------

